

Show HN: My take on iOS Nav Bar + Buttons in CSS - __macro
http://jsfiddle.net/886XH/1/

======
__macro
Arrow-ize the buttons by adding "arrow" to the class list thus:
"navigationButton left arrow", "navigationButton right arrow".

Make button "on" by adding "on" to the class list thus: "nagivationButton left
on" etc

